# Carrick-On-Shannon to Athlone, commutable?



## CGorman (3 Jul 2008)

Hi all,

Im toying with ideas for next year regarding jobs and locations. One scenario sees me working in Athlone with the possibility of living in Carrick. Don't ask the reason; it really is only a possibilty.

Anyways, does anyone have experience driving this route? Ive checked google maps and the aa for rough time estimates, but query their accuracy. So, how long do you think it takes? Is the road good? (I know Ath-Ros is very good). Do you think this is possible?

Thanks


----------



## moondance (3 Jul 2008)

Yes it's definitely do-able. I live in Carrick and a friend of mine commutes to Athlone for her job. It takes about an hour, not great roads to Roscommon but zero traffic! Carrick is a lovely place to live too.


----------



## CGorman (3 Jul 2008)

Thanks Moondance! Thats good to hear. AA suggested it takes 1:25hr, which I thought was a little too much, so 1:00hr/1:10hr sounds much better.

My situation is that the job I really want is in Athlone (starting next summer on 3.5yr contract), whilst my gf looks set to be working in Sligo in a somewhat less secure industry. So i'm just working out wheres feasible to suit both of us. Elphin, Tulsk, and Boyle are all geographically better located - but carrick is a much much nicer place than them  

Any other comments about traveling that distance/road are much appreciated.


----------



## nai (4 Jul 2008)

what are the costs going to amount up to for both of ye ? it looks like huge mileage each day. Are both jobs worth this extra cost ?


----------



## CGorman (4 Jul 2008)

Like I said, its only a possibility.

Costs for me would be in the region of 70-85e a week on petrol. Rent would be about 15-30e a week less for me. Starting salary in Athlone would be about 20-35e pw better than alternatives (with difference increaseing as I progress). So money wise its a little less (maybe 10-20pw). However, this is'nt about money really - its about us both working in the jobs we want, yet being able to live in same location.

Any other comments re commute?


----------



## Crescenter (7 Jul 2008)

only other point to think about re commute is the cost,I know it is mentioned already but according to all reports at the moment the price of petrol/diesel is only going to go up, and whilst I'm sure there are other things to consider this does have the potential to take a sizeable part of your income.


----------



## CGorman (8 Jul 2008)

Thanks Crecenter, I appreciate the reply. My view is that I could just as easily be going for a job in Dublin and end up commuting for well over an hour each way to it from God knows where. 

Unfortuately the niche areas both myself (corp finance) and my girlfriend (regional journalism) wish to work in; coupled with the fact that we want to live in the West/Midlands region means we don't have that much choice until we've built up experience.

We are both at the start of our working lives and at least one of us, if not both will undoubtably change jobs in the next few years. So the commute I outlined above should fall with time (I would'nt even consider a commute any longer than an hour or so). Our incomes should approx. double accross the first 3yrs (as training related pay increases kick in). 

Unfortuately the petrol cost will be sorest at the start when wages are low... but hopefully we'll be able to get by until our wages rise. As I pointed out, we are both very career orientated and have great prospects, so we are relatively happy to commit to commutes for the medium term (in principal anyways... thats why I started this thread... to see opinions).

Anyone else have comments on that lenght commute, on the roads or anything else? Is there any other locations between sligo and athlone worth considering... ruled out Tulsk, Elphin and Boyle as they are... well Carrick is nicer! Have I missed anywhere else?

Oh, and anyone know where to get a list of car fuel efficencys for models from 1997-2001? Or even a few suggestions about what models from those years were particularly frugle


----------



## ROSS (9 Jul 2008)

Hello Neighbour

As well as been a Mullingar resident I also know the North Roscommon area very well. If you are looking for a town location then you have made a good choice in Carrick on Shannon (albeit most of it is in Leitrim - cross the bridge and you are in Ros !) I do like it as a town and it would be my favourite in the area - obviously the river setting gives it a touristy feel and there is always a nice buzz around. While it is a typical example of the Celtic Tiger explosion - you should have seen it say 10 years ago or less. We never would have imagined Woody's, Tesco, Supermacs etc coming that's for sure ! It has a few hotels, lots of good bars and restaurants, swimming pool, multi-plex cinema etc so facilities wise it is quite good. On the train and bus route to Mullingar and Dublin etc. 
As you probably know, the Sligo Dublin train service has improved immensely with more regular services and better trains.
Roscommon town would boast similar facilities but without the scenic riverside setting and I am guessing you would prefer to do the longer commute rather than your other half. There are plenty of other villages that you could consider but they wouldn't really offer all that you have in Carrick - I am talking about maybe Dromod, Rooskey, Jamestown, Dromsna, Leitrim Village etc.
In relation to the actual commute, have you driven it yourself ?
Carrick to Elphin would not be great - quite windy but the rest is fine assuming you would go Elphin-Tulsk-Roscommon-Athlone.
The previous estimate of 1 hr - 1hr 10 mins sounds about right.
You never know, when you get started in the job you might be able to car pool etc.


----------



## DeclanP (9 Jul 2008)

Don't envy you the trip from Carrick to Athlone and you have to be aware of the fact that the journey home in the evening will take a bit longer. What about living in Roscommon town which is not bad either. Don't consider Elphin, Tulsk or Boyle as they are just holes and you would die of boredom within a month. Carrick is good town (Murtagh's pub has been a great addition) and at least there is something to do there of an evening — even if it is only a nice walk. The road from Carrick to Elphin is crap, it improves to Tulsk and Roscommon and the rest of the journey is fine. It is still a round trip of around 100 miles a day!!!


----------

